
Show HN: Trumptweets.fun - oblib
http://trumptweets.fun
======
oblib
I don't use Twitter, but I do sometimes want to see what Trump's tweeting
about so I put this up to make it easier for me to that.

~~~
013
How is it different from
[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump) ?

